# Victory Arrow Sale!! New Stock



## bowhntr01 (Jun 14, 2009)

*X-Ringers*

Thanks


----------



## bowhntr01 (Jun 14, 2009)

*X-Ringers*

Thanks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bowhntr01 said:


> Thanks


will be mailed monday.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*ttt....*

daily bump!


----------



## Huskysibe (May 7, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Huskysibe said:


> PM Sent


back your way.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I must be missing something but doesn't Victory make a "fat shaft" for indoor shooting weaker than a .350 spine?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

CarlV said:


> I must be missing something but doesn't Victory make a "fat shaft" for indoor shooting weaker than a .350 spine?


The Nanoforce have a weaker spine but they are the skinnies. No fatties over .350


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Bump for a good price...Wish I had seen this before I ordered my Bemans


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

QuietMan said:


> Bump for a good price...Wish I had seen this before I ordered my Bemans


you can always sell your Bemans..........


----------



## Huskysibe (May 7, 2009)

Payment sent!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Huskysibe said:


> Payment sent!


headed your way tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*hi*

:drummer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I also have V3 300 spine shafts.

Now have V1 350 in 4 inch vanes only.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all fletched dozens will include a free Victory Arrow box.


----------



## turko77 (Mar 28, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> all fletched dozens will include a free Victory Arrow box.


:lol:

lain:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:smileinbox:


----------



## turko77 (Mar 28, 2007)

money sent for a couple doz...........can`t wait to fletch them up!:darkbeer:


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

Slippy Field said:


> Got my new stock in order, my old thread was getting a little confusing. So here is the new fresh one. I take USPS money orders or paypal. My prices cover shipping to the lower 48. Outside of that, contact me about shipping prices. Discounts available on orders over 2 dozen. Please let me know if you have any questions, thanks for looking. ** All prices are per dozen. All arrows come with nocks and inserts, all target arrows come with pin nocks and bushings.
> 
> V Force V1s (all 350 spine)- Shafts - $75 (1 left)
> - W/blazers - $80
> ...




are these the ones that are 6.9 gpi?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ebayollis said:


> are these the ones that are 6.9 gpi?


no, these are 9.9gpi, the *HV *300 spine are 6.9...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I take orders on Fridays too. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

My V5 VX-22s are *HV*

I have 1 doz raw shaft in V1 350, and a pile with 4" vanes.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:guitarist:


----------



## bdwn0069 (Mar 28, 2004)

*arrows*

Guys dont be afraid to order them up. you are getting them from a very stand up guy who helped me with every question i had. ver fast ship time time also:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bdwn0069 said:


> Guys dont be afraid to order them up. you are getting them from a very stand up guy who helped me with every question i had. ver fast ship time time also:darkbeer:


right on bro. :jam:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wav:


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

pm sent on vx22-hv1


----------



## greywolf44 (Jun 29, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ace7038 said:


> Sent you a pm.


back at ya. :smile:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

No high pressure sales.......for the most part.

:tongue:


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

Money and shipping address sent.


----------



## eiesaren (Jun 4, 2009)

verry god service and fast shipping from this guy:thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all PM answered........ :shade:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:set1_fishing:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bump


----------



## NewRiver (Nov 16, 2008)

Pm Sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

All orders over 3 dozen come with a free Frienship Request. :teeth:


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

Just received mine today. Extremely fast shipping. Dont hesitate at all to order. Thanks Slippy.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bump, PM Sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Backyard Archer said:


> Just received mine today. Extremely fast shipping. Dont hesitate at all to order. Thanks Slippy.


NICE. Thanks again!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

daily bump :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Sunday bump before I head off to church.....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:yo:


----------



## String Playa (Sep 11, 2006)

PayPal sent for 12 heat seeking V3's!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*thanks*



String Playa said:


> PayPal sent for 12 heat seeking V3's!


:smile:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

daily bump.......


:fish2:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt......... :teeth:


----------



## eiesaren (Jun 4, 2009)

I got my 6doz arrows today, fast shipping and great arrows


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

eiesaren said:


> I got my 6doz arrows today, fast shipping and great arrows


glad to hear they made it to ya, thanks again!


----------



## katobaggins (Jun 29, 2009)

You don't happen to carry field points for your arrows, do you?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

no sir, just the arrows. 



katobaggins said:


> You don't happen to carry field points for your arrows, do you?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

V Force V1s (all 350 spine)- 
- W/blazers - $80 - 3 left
- W/4" duravanes - $80

V Force V3s- V3 300 shaft - $65
- V3 350 shaft - $65
- V3 500 shaft - $65

- V3 350 shaft w/4" vanes - $70


V Force V6
- V6 350 shafts - $50
- V6 500 shafts - $50

V6 HV 400 shafts - $60 - 1 left

V6 350 blazers - $57
V6 350 4" vanes - $57
V6 400 w/blazers- $57 (1 left)
V6 400 w/4" vanes - $57

Pink Arrows w/blazers - $80
400
500

Nanoforce 
V1 350 - $115
V6 350 - $70

X-Killer
V1 w/blazers - $120

X-Ringers 
V1 250 shafts - $90
V1 350 shafts - $90

V5 250 shafts - $65
V5 350 shafts - $65

HV V1 250 shafts - $95

VX-22s
HV V1 - $90
V5 - $65


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Where are victory arrows made?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

29innovator70 said:


> Where are victory arrows made?


company is out of San Diego according to the box.

Did I mention I now have 2 dozen HVV1 350 shafts?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*bump....*



Slippy Field said:


> ....
> Did I mention I now have 2 dozen HVV1 350 shafts?



How much you want for a dozen?

$90 shipped lower 48. :smile:


----------



## String Playa (Sep 11, 2006)

My doz. V3's arrived Saturday neatly banded and cut to exact spec. Hope to fletch a few up tonight and see how the fly.
Thanks Slip, you Da Man!:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

String Playa said:


> My doz. V3's arrived Saturday neatly banded and cut to exact spec. Hope to fletch a few up tonight and see how the fly.
> Thanks Slip, you Da Man!:darkbeer:


No, you're da man! Thank you. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

daily bump...... :wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all pms answered........:teeth:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:smile:

ttt......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

thread to be closed pending moderator action


----------

